# Getting around Corporate PC Security to install Adobe Flash



## friedchicken (May 24, 2011)

So my company just gave me a new PC which no longer allows me the freedom to install any kind of software, even flash player or something similar. In order for me to do so, I need to send a request to IT, wait a long time, and then hope that they actually follow through with my request. I have an external flash drive connected which I use to run some other software (k-meleon for private browsing, MPCStar for playing video as I work...I am far more productive when distracted by video to keep me on task, I know it sounds weird) but cannot get Hulu, HBOGo or other similar websites to work (not even my Amazon cloud drive) because I don't have flash. Is there a way to install it just through my external without having to go through the PC? I can save anything to the hard drive, it's just an issue with running the .exe or .msi or other type of installation program. 

I am on a PC running Windows 7, my external flash drive is pretty big and I'm running my K-meleon browser directly through it and would like to be able to simply patch that folder (or however I would install flash just for that browser) in order to run flash. Thanks!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Same answer as http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-administrator-rights-634319.html#post3653058

Thread closed.


----------

